# What about Romania??



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i really loved romania...i was to sibiu and some villages in the region....lovely landscape.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Actually it's a very wonderful country, by the way....The the real estate company that I'm working for is going to send me there because there's a guy in the Transylvania area that is interested in buying some properties in London, so I've been invited to stay at his home......I think it won't hurt me a small week vacations there with everything payed.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Finally SK, We????.... Since when Cyprus is a sovereign part of Greece? It's a Greek land but independent and is not added in Greece's land area. Simply, it's another country.


"we" as a nation not as a country!!!of course cyprus is independent!
nevertheless your explanation is interesting !

as for romania i highly recommend for everyone to visit sinaia and poiana brasov,they are simply gorgeous places!


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

is there anyone from Romania on the forum?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I want to go to Arad


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey maybe some thereads about Bucharest & Romania ... :cheers: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292414&highlight=romania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409021&highlight=romania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423666&highlight=romania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377476&highlight=bucharest


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Gherkin said:


> Romania = France in Eastern Europe.
> 
> They have similar aggressive driving habit. They speak similar languages (At least they are both Romance). They act rather similarly. Both of them dislike... (or feel uncomfortable about) Austrians, Hungarians, Swiss Germans, Germans and Brits (English-speaking population) because of our dominance.


I thought romanian language is similar rather to spanish one and that's why Romanian people emigrate to work to Spain.

My friend was there and told me that Romania is interesting country.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Ursyn said:


> I thought romanian language is similar rather to spanish one and that's why Romanian people emigrate to work to Spain.


Both wrong: Romanian is indeed a latin-based language but related most closly to Italian and Rumantsch


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Kuesel said:


> Both wrong: Romanian is indeed a latin-based language but related most closly to Italian and Rumantsch


I dont think so . Romania and Hispania (nowadays, Spain and Portugal) form the external romania, where the roman influxes were cut earlier. That's why latin vocabulary we use it's closer (evoluted). Of course, according to the classical classification, Romania (lands conquered by romans) can be divided into:
Western Romania-> Spanish, French,Portuguese, Catalan, Provenzal, Friulian
Eastern Romania-> Romanian, Italian, Vegliota, Rumensch

Are classified according to how the plural is done. Western languages-> adding -s,-es:
Eastern ones-> changing the ending vowel a->e; e,o->i 

Italian, Spanish-> Marino ( Sailer) (From spanish Mar and italian Mare = sea). Plural. Spanish-> Marinos
Italian-> Marini 

French has a lot of influence in Romanian, cause all the romanian intelectual were living in Paris and they introduced into romanian these french words like Gare (Train station)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Doesn't Bucharest have the world's largest building? The "communist" Ceaucescu bulldozed thousands of homes so he could have a huge palace.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Doesn't Bucharest have the world's largest building? The "communist" Ceaucescu bulldozed thousands of homes so he could have a huge palace.


Second largest after Pentagon ...


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

^^wow that's fantastic


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

For me rather strange then fantastic.

Usually people who lived in countries where was communism don't like this kind of buildings. People who know communism only from books very often like this kind of buildings. I mean the biggest and the most famous buildings built by communists. 

Nebunul, all this building was only for Causescu family or maybe there was also some kind of government or diffrerent institution?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

wow, very nice building.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Ursyn said:


> For me rather strange then fantastic.
> 
> Usually people who lived in countries where was communism don't like this kind of buildings. People who know communism only from books very often like this kind of buildings. I mean the biggest and the most famous buildings built by communists.
> 
> ...






It was only for Ceausescu and people very close to him + meetings etc. In front of this building on both sides of the boulevard he built loads of block of flats.












These apartment buildings are right in front of the Parliament House across the street, and they also have the narrow arch details. Together they form quite an impressive "little neighbourhood" ;-) Nothing special, really, but I took this pic for another example of the Romanian arches 'borrowed' by Soviet-style architecture. Ceausescu had them built for party members and ministers so that they would always be at hand whenever he needed them.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Some more ... :nuts:


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Actually it's a very wonderful country, by the way....The the real estate company that I'm working for is going to send me there because there's a guy in the Transylvania area that is interested in buying some properties in London, so I've been invited to stay at his home......I think it won't hurt me a small week vacations there with everything payed.



You might want to rethink this, Mr. Harker.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

?:nuts:


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

May 2006 - reality a foreigner can see while on a weekend bank holiday visit
to Romania? Link - http://www.flickr.com/photos/trayflow/sets/72157594150266200/


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures! I hope to get there in my next Eastern European trip!


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Have a good trip then !!! :cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Hope to be able to visit someday ......


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> Beautiful pictures! I hope to get there in my next Eastern European trip!


I'm going this summer, do you wanna join me?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice tree lined boulevard.


----------



## zonic (May 8, 2007)

When you go to eastern Europe you should visit Bulgaria.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

I love Europe, si I love Romania!.. 

or Rumania.. we say in Argentina


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

zonic said:


> When you go to eastern Europe you should visit Bulgaria.


When tyou go to South America, you should visit Argentina!


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

His language is latin too.

Is near to Russia or Bulgaria too.
in my city have a Romanian consulate


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Sibiu, Romania ...


----------



## Derbedeu (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Syca (Feb 4, 2009)

frumoase poze


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

I've lived and studied architecture in Bucharest for half a year, and travelled big parts of the country. 

I can recommend the Siebenburgen cities Sibiu, Sigishoara, Brasov - and especially the villages with fortified churches that can be found in this area. Second I'd recommend Maramureş - a very rural area in the north which has incredible wooden architecture. Also the Danube Delta is absolutely incredible. I also have very good memories to Constanţa and the black sea coast - though at some points in the city one gets a bleeding heart of deliberate detoriation of historical buildings by speculators. If one is interested in Brancusi (and one should) a place worth visiting is Târgu Jiu - a very unspectacular city with a spectacular sculpture park by Brancusi. Another great recommendation would be the Transfăgărăşan road - a spectacular road trough the highest parts of the Southern Carpathians. And in the end - don't believe any Romanian saying the opposite - the greatest place in Romania is Bucharest.

Big parts of the countryside by the way really are as beautiful as the pictures above.


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

dracula tourism in Romania?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Actually it's a very wonderful country, by the way....The the real estate company that I'm working for is going to send me there because there's a guy in the Transylvania area that is interested in buying some properties in London, so I've been invited to stay at his home......I think it won't hurt me a small week vacations there with everything payed.


Haha!!:lol: Nice one!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow this is just amazing


----------



## Syca (Feb 4, 2009)

you like the romanian language?


----------



## borisarch (Jun 20, 2012)

I was wondering if someone from this thread read anything else but not the comunism era? or *Ceaușescu? *I doubt it.... Let me say something!

First: When all of you post something be sure that its correct! Romania has ancestors within Dacians. The Dacians spoke the latin.. yes its true but search in history to find how the roman empire *"implemented"* this language there. I'll say a little detail: The roman empire had Dacia undercontrol only for aprox. 120 years. in those years, those who writted the history explained us that Dacians (further Romanians) lost their native language, replaiceing it 100% with latin in just 120 years.

Second: With Pompey’s victory, Rome began its domination of the Jews and their country (then called Judea) which lasted nearly 400 years (63 BC - 313 AD). --> resulting NO LATIN WORD IN EBRAIC LANGUAGE.

conclusions? 

Now, search further within history and you realise that rome has ancestors in TROIA ( tracian people, like dacians ).

*DACIA is not the successor of Rome, but Rome is a descendant of DACIA.*

search for ZAMOLXE and his law's and mountain Kogaion, Babele, Sfinxul and the 7 chackre etc. Period.

And for all to know *Ceaușescu *was killed on Christmass day in 1989, without taking any trial. See the movie when he, before his death he called forGrand National Assembly to be judged. It never happend, they rushed his death killing him imediatly.

Read more about this nation and its people after anyone opens their mouths.


PS: there is no word Ç in Romanian language! there are only *ș ț ă î*; Ç is from French.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos on this thread...would love to see more.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Cezar-Sab, on Flickr


Romania,Retezat National Park by resy75, on Flickr


Romania,Retezat National Park by resy75, on Flickr


Romania,Retezat National Park by resy75, on Flickr


Hunyadi Castle,Romania by resy75, on Flickr


Hunyadi Castle,Romania by resy75, on Flickr


Church Ghelari,Romania by resy75, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Yellow Fever for contribution!

Drobeta Turnu Severin​













The city (population 112,000) was known until 1972 as Turnu Severin, the name of a medieval fortress that controlled much of today Banat and Oltenia (south east Romania).


In Antiquity here stood the third largest city of Roman Dacia, Drobeta, a thriving colonia with almost 40,000 inhabitants and the famous Bridge of Trajan, built by the architect Apollodorus of Damascus. It was the largest and most famous bridge in Antiquity (in the entire world): 135 m long, 14.55 m wide and 18.60 m high. 


During middle age and up to 19th century it was only the medieval fortress and village. 

In 1836 it was decided to rebuilt the settlement in a vast program that included the city with a rigurous grid layout, the harbour, the rail road etc.



In the pictures you can see the ruins of the Roman city and the Archaeological Museum, the remaining pillar of the bridge, the 19th century part of the city with the Water Tower (1914), the Theatre (1910), the modern city, the port.






Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr




Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr




Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr



Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr



Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr




Untitled by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr




Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr



Pompierii by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr




Drobeta Turnu Severin by Drobeta Turnu Severin, on Flickr
​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden church reflection by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


Sunset at the Black Sea by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


IMG_2000 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2002 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2003 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2039 by archersan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2023 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2027 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2021 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2019 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2017 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2015 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2011 by archersan, on Flickr


IMG_2003 by archersan, on Flickr


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Love the castles and fortresses.


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

This looks like (the beautiful) Istanbul-Turkey to me.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ sorry, my bad!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost a skyscraper by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


IMG_0187 by guukaa, on Flickr


IMG_0197 by guukaa, on Flickr


Rays by the River by DomiKetu, on Flickr


>< by DomiKetu, on Flickr


Green House by DomiKetu, on Flickr


Hearts by DomiKetu, on Flickr


Barn with a view by DomiKetu, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Romania is beautiful. I would love to visit Carpathian mountains and Delta of the Danube. BTW, Romanian white wines are my favourites. Also my Polish and Spanish friends admire their excellent taste and aroma.  :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



000013 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000014 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000017 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000019 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000020 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000033 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000025 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


000122 by Jednokolecko, on Flickr


----------



## Tepes (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know we switched to Cyrillics and had such a nice mosque - with 6 minarets no less.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran​










where I've been by ktLaurel, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sent to gabrielamihaela in Romania by pstcrdldy, on Flickr


Bucharest 249 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 183 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 182 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 181 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 180 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 172 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 169 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 167 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 166 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 164 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


----------



## LuizzeOliveira (Oct 10, 2012)

Romania is a South Europe country. Romania is rich of natural beauty as well as it's painted monasteries is world popular. Romania is also recognized as a world's third biologically diverse area. It's Peleș Castle, Sibiu, Bran Castle etc are best places to visit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bucharest 148 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 144 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 140 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 141 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 139 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 128 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 12
6 by yoramLapid, on Flickr



Bucharest 051 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


Bucharest 036 by yoramLapid, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Str. 22 Decembrie 1989 - Dej, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Near the transvagarasan by mikroBene, on Flickr


- by mikroBene, on Flickr


The Kapats by mikroBene, on Flickr


Near the transvagarasan part 2 by mikroBene, on Flickr


Victory! by mikroBene, on Flickr


Triumphant at night by mikroBene, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People-watching by St. Michael's Cathedral - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Corner of Str. General Dragolina & Str. Horea - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Hotelul Agape on Str. Iuliu Maniu - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


People-watching on Str. Horea - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Synagogue - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Biserica Sf. Nicolae - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Canalului Morii (Mill Canal) along Strada Andrei Şaguna - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent photos. Thank you for the sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Someșul Mic River - Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Berde Palace - Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Fountains behind Statue of Michael the Brave - Cluj-Napoca, Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Cluj-Napoca, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Streetcar - Route 44 - Str. Traian Terminal - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farmers' Market - Agroalimentari - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Piata Mare, Str. Traian - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fani Tardini Theatre Building, Str. Domneasca - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Cocos Monastery by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beach - Mamaia, Constanta, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Cormorant (Phalacrocorax carbo) - Mamaia, Constanta, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mamaia, Constanta, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Mamaia, Constanta, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mamaia, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Mamaia, Constanta, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise from Hotel Del Mar - Mamaia, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Codru Monastery - NW of Ciucurova, Tulcea, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Germanic Castle by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


Brasov by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brasov Town II by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


Bran Castle by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bendy House by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


Church Arch by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Church by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


White Church II by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saint Anna Lake (V) (Reuploaded) by 'Ajnagraphy', on Flickr


Piatra Craiului by @spor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Postavaru by @spor, on Flickr


Brașov by @spor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Prahova Valley by @spor, on Flickr


Winter is not a season, it's an occupation by @spor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​














Valea Dorului Jan. 2013 by DT24, on Flickr








DSC03052 by DT24, on Flickr










Valea Dorului Jan. 2013 by DT24, on Flickr










DSC03332 by DT24, on Flickr











DSC03042 by DT24, on Flickr​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning landscape! :cheers2:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

P0047817 by C.Robutu, on Flickr


P0047824 by C.Robutu, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Bucharest / Instagram by alex.spatari, on Flickr


Bucharest / Instagram by alex.spatari, on Flickr


Bucharest / Instagram by alex.spatari, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Alina Iancu Photography Wine www.lovewine.ro vin food by Alina Inacu, on Flickr


Biserica Patriarhiei, Bucuresti by bobispetri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

National Park Retezat Romania by mel hagai photography ( Recovering Slowly }, on Flickr


CIMG1818 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

blue hour, Brasov, Brașov, Council Square, Kronstadt, Lens Nikon 10.5mm f-2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye Nikkor, long exposure, Piața Sfatului, Romania, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Untitled by danny necula, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauraioana/8450281008/
Făgăraş Fortress


Fortified Church, Harman, Hărman, Honigberg, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Romania, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the splendid photos Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ascension of the Lord Orthodox Cathedral, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Neumarkt am Mieresch, Romania, Targu Mures, Târgu Mureș, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Buna Vestire Cathedral, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Neumarkt am Mieresch, Romania, Targu Mures, Târgu Mureș, Transylvania-2.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Buna Vestire Cathedral, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Neumarkt am Mieresch, Romania, Targu Mures, Târgu Mureș, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Neumarkt am Mieresch, Prefecture Palace and Palace of Culture, Romania, Targu Mures, Târgu Mureș, Transylvania-5.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Neumarkt am Mieresch, Prefecture Palace and Palace of Culture, Romania, Targu Mures, Târgu Mureș, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Piata Cetatii, Romania, Schäßburg, Sighisoara, Sighișoara, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Citadel, Clock Tower, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Romania, Schäßburg, shadow, Sighisoara, Sighișoara, Transylvania, Turnul cu Ceas.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Citadel, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Romania, Schäßburg, Sighisoara, Sighișoara, Transylvania-2.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Medias, Mediaș, Mediasch, Piata Regele Ferdinand I, Romania, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Council Tower, Hermannstadt, Large Square, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Piata Mare, Romania, Sibiu, Transylvania, view.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ASTRA Museum of Traditional Folk Civilization, girl, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Romania, traditional, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


Council Tower, Hermannstadt, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Lutheran Cathedral, Romania, Sibiu, Transylvania, view.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

These are nice pics, but not from Romania.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Romania Sighisoara Jo Pub by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


Council House by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The flag by 23gxg, on Flickr


Insomnia by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sign by 23gxg, on Flickr


City hall by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, gorgeous images from Romania....thanks YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Puzzle Town by 23gxg, on Flickr
Brasov - Romania



Made in Romania by 23gxg, on Flickr
Poiana Brasov - Romania


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is There Anybody Out There? by 23gxg, on Flickr


Autumn moment by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peaceful by 23gxg, on Flickr


End of the day by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Is There Anybody Out There? by 23gxg, on Flickr


This one might be from Germany (or Poland), but not from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr
Târgoviște - the old Royal Court - Curtea Domnească


Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr
Târgoviște - the old Royal Court - Curtea Domnească


bran-castle-transilvania by Mauro Lunardon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr
Târgoviște - the old Royal Court - Curtea Domnească


Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein*

Thank you YF for keeping this thread alive! 




Oradea - Palazzi Asburgici by Mirco Sem, on Flickr




Zion Neolog Temple by bg&emese, on Flickr






Oradea at Night by Paul Beattie, on Flickr



Serbarile Cetatii Oradea by oradeanul, on Flickr




The Church with Moon (Interior) - Oradea by usabin, on Flickr





oradea_noastra_121 by oradeanul, on Flickr






Oradea, Romania by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr






Oradea Snow 2009-150 by rachel_titiriga, on Flickr


----------

